# SR9... Before and After Recall Modification Opinion



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm curious to see what folks think of their SR9 after having the recall modification done. Please no speculators. If you own a SR9 or have shot one before and after the recall modification, please post up your opinions.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow!!! No one here has got their SR9 back from Ruger yet so they can post an opinion of the recall mod?


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Same thought here. I have been watching this thread to see what peoples feed back is. It may take a while for this gun to build some reputation after what they have experienced so early in its release.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I was going to hold back and see what others thought, but since nobody has replied, I'll get the ball rolling....

My opinion is the trigger pull is a lot heavier, but shorter. Someone on another forum measured their new trigger to be at 8.5 pounds, which I can believe.

Had the SR9 had the recall trigger when I was thinking about buying it, I would not have bought the gun. Since it's bought and paid for, I'll keep it for now, it makes for a good trail gun while out four wheeling.

Here is a post I made on another forum a couple of weeks ago. The test is hardly scientific, but it may give you some idea how the new SR9 trigger affected my shooting. I shot the SR9 first and then my Sig P226.

_As posted elsewhere, I went to the range again today to put some more rounds through my SR9 hoping the trigger pull will lighten up. At 250 rounds, it's still heavy.

While not a controlled scientific test and my markmanship is not what it used to be... here are two targets to try and show how I shot my SR9 with a heavy trigger pull compared to shooting my Sig P226 with a light trigger. Grant you, it may be comparing apples and oranges as the Sig is a better pistol and more accurate than the SR9.

For whatever it's worth, here is how I shot at the range today. The Sig shot tighter. Center mass was at 21 feet, the head shots at 7 feet. (red dots used to enhance off center shots_)


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for your input. I don't think I will purchase an SR9 since I already have a Ruger. As far as comparing the guns I think it is apples and oranges. Considering you can almost buy two SR9's for one Sig 226 Elite. I am either going P226 or 1911 next. I handled the SR9 and really like the feel and looks of the gun but I already have something very similar.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Nice shooting, I'd say it's a confirmed kill with either gun.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow!!! It's been a little over a month since this thread was first posted and not even a good handfull of replies. 

What, not many SR9 owners on this board? :watching:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think part of the reason you see few replies is that Ruger didn't ship that many SR9s before the recall, so the potential fan base is small. The recall has apparently also been going slowly.

The recall seems to have killed whatever sales momentum the SR9 once had. When the SR9 came out, Galco had tons of requests for holsters (dozens a week). That is now down to a very tiny trickle of requests (one a month or so).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think they flubbed this one up and it has killed the sales on it for right now. I was thinking about one and decided to wait and I am glad I did. Instead I bought a used Glock 19 off a youngman and I am very happy with it. :smt033


----------

